# Joker-Film: So sieht das Makeup von Joaquin Phoenix aus



## Zelada (23. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Joker-Film: So sieht das Makeup von Joaquin Phoenix aus* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Joker-Film: So sieht das Makeup von Joaquin Phoenix aus*


----------



## Phone (24. September 2018)

Gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Dosentier (24. September 2018)

Irgendwie gefällt mir diese Filmische Interpretation des Jokers überhaupt nicht.
Zum einen wirkt die Figur, dafür das es die Entstehung des Jokers zeigen soll, viel zu alt und zum anderen wirkt das Make-up und die Darstellung eher wie ein misslungenes Cosplay.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, nur leider hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt, das DC keine wirklich guten Filmischen Adaptionen auf die Kette bekommt, im vergleich zu Marvel/Disney.


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. September 2018)

Da es ne Origin-Story ist, sollte man vlt. auch gar nicht erwarten, den Joker zu bekommen, den man kennt. Auch ein Joker entwickelt sich weiter. 

Ich finde die Darstellung zumindest interessant. Was das Alter angeht...keiner weiß, wie alt der Joker wirklich ist und im Comic "The Killing Joke" war er ja nu auch kein Jungspund.


----------



## Vaulfen (24. September 2018)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Irgendwie gefällt mir diese Filmische Interpretation des Jokers überhaupt nicht.
> Zum einen wirkt die Figur, dafür das es die Entstehung des Jokers zeigen soll, viel zu alt und zum anderen wirkt das Make-up und die Darstellung eher wie ein misslungenes Cosplay.
> 
> Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, nur leider hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt, das DC keine wirklich guten Filmischen Adaptionen auf die Kette bekommt, im vergleich zu Marvel/Disney.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## RobinsonOT (24. September 2018)

Mal schauen, ob sich die "Wahren Fans" hier mal wieder jede Chance auf Fortsetzung, Besserung und Adaption bis in alle Ewigkeit versauen, so wie bei den Fantastic4. ^^

Ist mit Sicherheit nicht das, was ich erwartet habe - aber Comics hab ich genug gesehen - da brauch ich keine 1 zu 1 Umsetzung des Stoffes, den ich schon kenne. Und wer das braucht - hey, whatever floats your boat - schau dir nochmal die Comics an?  Oder die Filme aus dem DC Animated Universe. Die sind auch nicht zu verachten! Aber diesen abgehalfterten, sentimentalen Cowboy im Neonstrudel den Abgrund entgegenstolpern zu sehen, das wird sicher eine spannende Erfahrung.

Mit den Worten unseres geliebten Impe-äh-Senators Palpatine: "A suprise, to be sure - but a welcome one!"


----------



## M4GIC (24. September 2018)

Zu alt?! Ernsthaft? Da gab es schon etliche viel ältere Interpretationen vom Joker (alleine im realen 89 Batman ala Nicholson, oder die gute alte Serie <3). Ich liebe Joaquin Phoenix. Zuletzte Beautiful Day gesehen. Fand ihn da auch grandios, auch wenn der Rest eher Durchschnitt war. Hoffentlich wird es ein "schwerer" Film. Böse, düster und dramatisch. Das wird wie schon gesagt wurde eine Origin Story und ist unabhängig von DC. Freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## solidus246 (24. September 2018)

Man hätte keinen bessern Joker finden können. Hab das erste Bild von Phoenix gesehen und hab gedacht, "jo, ist der Joker". Freue mich auf den Film, und die Kommentare


----------



## HandsomeLoris (24. September 2018)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber ich finde es extrem geil! Gerade am Ende, wenn er eher etwas grimmig schaut, sieht er extrem psychomässig aus, von dem her kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass er im Film sehr beängstigend rüberkommt.
Auch im Kontext der Handlung (so viel man weiss) finde ich es sinnig: Arthur ist ein erfolgloser Komödiant, der sich eines Tages ausklinkt; da finde ich etwas clownhafteres deutlich passender als etwas im Heath Ledger-Stil. 
Was man generell auch im Hinterkopf behalten sollte ist, dass der Film gerade kein Comicfilm werden soll, sondern vielmehr eine Charakterstudie; von dem her würde ich auch das Alter relativieren.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (24. September 2018)

RobinsonOT schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob sich die "Wahren Fans" hier mal wieder jede Chance auf Fortsetzung, Besserung und Adaption bis in alle Ewigkeit versauen, so wie bei den Fantastic4. ^^
> 
> Ist mit Sicherheit nicht das, was ich erwartet habe - aber Comics hab ich genug gesehen - da brauch ich keine 1 zu 1 Umsetzung des Stoffes, den ich schon kenne.



Das ergibt irgendwie wenig Sinn, wenn ich einen Batman, oder eben nun Joker Film sehe, erwarte ich was? Genau, den Joker. Also etwas das zu mindest halbwegs nahe an einer der Vorlagen ist, meinetwegen mit ner gänzlich eigenen Story die so nie erzählt wurde, aber mit entsprechendem wiedererkennungswert.

Serviert man mir dann in einem Joker Film, eine Joker Origin Story, mit einem dafür klar zu alten Schauspieler (bei der Origin story müsste die Figur allenfalls 30 sein, eigentlich eher 20), und noch dazu offensichtlich so das es gar nicht "den Joker" zu sehen gibt den man halbwegs erwartet, und wohl auch eine Origin Story die mit dem Batmanuniversum scheinbar nichts zu tun hat... dann ist es eben KEIN Joker oder Batman Film, ganz einfach... 

Wenn ich keinen Film sehen will über den bekannten Joker, schaue ich mir doch auch nicht so einen Film an, wenn ich mir aber nen Joker Film ansehe, will ich auch im entferntesten nen Joker sehen der irgendwie was mit de rFigur auch gemein hat, das seh ich bei diesem Projekt kein bisschen.

Wenn du keine Lust auf ne Verfilmung der Vorlagen hast, oder filme die sich an diesen Vorlagen orinientieren, oder allgemein kein Bock auf den xten Comiccharakter hast, ist das völlig ok... aber dann schaut man sich ja entsprechende Filme auch nicht an... Aber nimmt man so eine Figur wie den Joker, und macht dann was ganz anderes aus ihm, ist das schlicht nicht ok. Und wird sämtliche Fans verprellen, Joaquin Phoenix hin oder her.

Will man den Joker eben nicht so verfilmen wie ein Joker im Ansatz sein müsste, warum macht man dann nen Film über ihn? Man hätte doch auch was anderes machen können dann... zb "Crazy Lunatic" oder war weiß ich... dann geht man da mit ganz anderen ERwartungen ran. Nämlich gar keinen.

Ich kann auch keinen Star Wars Film drehen über die Origin Story von Obi-Wan, dafür dann nen 50 jährigen nehmen, und ihm noch nicht mal im Ansatz mit der Macht umgehen lassen, oder überhaupt den Film gänzlich ohne Jedi drehen... Weil das schlicht kein bisschen passt. Und so erscheint mir das hier auch... ok noch hat man nicht wirklich was gesehen, aber eben schon erfahren, und alles das was ich über diesen Joker Film erfahren hab, hat mit der Vorlagenfigur rein gar nichts zu tun... einzig positive ist bisher die Verpflichtung von Joaquin Phoenix, weil er nen klasse Schauspieler ist, bedenkt man dann aber wie der Film zeitlich zum Batmanuniversum passend gesetzt ist, ist Phoenix eben mal glatt 20 Jahre zu alt.


----------



## moeykaner (24. September 2018)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Das ergibt irgendwie wenig Sinn, wenn ich einen Batman, oder eben nun Joker Film sehe, erwarte ich was? Genau, den Joker. Also etwas das zu mindest halbwegs nahe an einer der Vorlagen ist, meinetwegen mit ner gänzlich eigenen Story die so nie erzählt wurde, aber mit entsprechendem wiedererkennungswert.
> 
> Serviert man mir dann in einem Joker Film, eine Joker Origin Story, mit einem dafür klar zu alten Schauspieler (bei der Origin story müsste die Figur allenfalls 30 sein, eigentlich eher 20), und noch dazu offensichtlich so das es gar nicht "den Joker" zu sehen gibt den man halbwegs erwartet, und wohl auch eine Origin Story die mit dem Batmanuniversum scheinbar nichts zu tun hat... dann ist es eben KEIN Joker oder Batman Film, ganz einfach...
> 
> ...





> Joker's age is never directly mentioned in the comic books. The common notion is that Joker is much older than Wayne, probably stemming from the TV show and the 1989 movie, however it seems like they're the same age. The idea of Joker being older than Batman might also come from the fact that the artwork often depicted Joker as someone looking like an aged man in late 30's or early 40's, or the idea alone that he's a gangster and a leader of mobsters in the Golden and Silver eras, something that usually seasoned, older gangsters could be.


 Quelle


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2018)

Dosentier schrieb:


> [...]Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, nur leider hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt, das DC keine wirklich guten Filmischen Adaptionen auf die Kette bekommt, im vergleich zu Marvel/Disney.


Erstens ist bei Marvel auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt und darf ich hier mal bitte an die Nolan Triologie von Batman erinnern? The Dark Knight gehört mMn immer noch zum Besten, was das Batman Franchise zu bieten hat.


----------



## stevem (24. September 2018)

oh Gott ..... wie hässlich ..... und darunter dann auch noch der Sharknado 4 Trailer, wie passend, der Joker sieht echt danach aus als ob Asylum seine Finger im Spiel hat ....


----------



## Fireball8 (24. September 2018)

Als unvoreingenommener Superhelden-Film-Nicht-Unbedingt-Mögender (sorry für dieses Wort  ) bin ich echt sau gespannt auf diesen Streifen. Der Joker ist eine der wenigen Figuren, die ich aus beiden Universen sehr interessant finde und ich hoffe hier auf einen spannenden Psycho-Thriller/Drama. Joaquin Phoenix sehe ich als gute Wahl, er hat schon öfter bewiesen, dass er merkwürdige/verrückte Persönlichkeiten spielen kann!


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. September 2018)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Serviert man mir dann in einem Joker Film, eine Joker Origin Story, mit einem dafür klar zu alten Schauspieler (bei der Origin story müsste die Figur allenfalls 30 sein, eigentlich eher 20), und noch dazu offensichtlich so das es gar nicht "den Joker" zu sehen gibt den man halbwegs erwartet, und wohl auch eine Origin Story die mit dem Batmanuniversum scheinbar nichts zu tun hat... dann ist es eben KEIN Joker oder Batman Film, ganz einfach...
> [...]
> bedenkt man dann aber wie der Film zeitlich zum Batmanuniversum passend gesetzt ist, ist Phoenix eben mal glatt 20 Jahre zu alt.


Blöd nur das es, wie bereits von moeykaner geschrieben, keine halbwegs brauchbare Angabe zum Alter des Jokers gibt und die Origin auch nix hergibt bisher. Man ist ja bei DC auch nicht völlig blöd sich da zu sehr festzulegen und so seiner Möglichkeiten zu berauben.

Irgendwie hast du die Tage das Talent falsches zu erzählen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. September 2018)

Nachdem Leto ein absoluter Reinfall war, bin ich auf jeden Fall bereit für einen neuen Joker 
Der neue Look gefällt mir aber nicht. Zum Glück wird die Rolle durch viel mehr ausgemacht als das. Mimik, Stimme, Humor etc. Und Phoenix ist ein exzellenter Schauspieler, deswegen bleibe ich weiterhin einigermaßen optimistisch.


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2018)

... keine Ahnung ob jemand die Serie "Gotham" kennt, wo ja u.a. die Entstehungsgeschichten der Gegenspieler von Batman, aber auch seine eigene!, erzählt werden. 

Die Darstellung vom Joker find ich hier nicht verkehrt, steht diese aber im krassen Gegensatz zu der Geschichte, die scheinbar hier erzählt werden soll.


----------



## RobinsonOT (24. September 2018)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Das ergibt irgendwie wenig Sinn, wenn ich einen Batman, oder eben nun Joker Film sehe, erwarte ich was? Genau, den Joker. Also etwas das zu mindest halbwegs nahe an einer der Vorlagen ist, meinetwegen mit ner gänzlich eigenen Story die so nie erzählt wurde, aber mit entsprechendem wiedererkennungswert.
> 
> Serviert man mir dann in einem Joker Film, eine Joker Origin Story, mit einem dafür klar zu alten Schauspieler (bei der Origin story müsste die Figur allenfalls 30 sein, eigentlich eher 20), und noch dazu offensichtlich so das es gar nicht "den Joker" zu sehen gibt den man halbwegs erwartet, und wohl auch eine Origin Story die mit dem Batmanuniversum scheinbar nichts zu tun hat... dann ist es eben KEIN Joker oder Batman Film, ganz einfach...
> [...]



Erstmal, danke! Danke dafür, dass du rational und höflich geblieben bist - das ist unter Fans, die solche Diskussionen führen, wahrlich eine Seltenheit. Mich freut da deine untoxische "Leben und Leben lassen"-Grundhaltung. 

Dennoch möchte ich dir ganz klar widersprechen: Es gibt keinen "Der Joker", es gibt lediglich verschiedene Inkarnationen (Interpretationen) und wenn zu diesen eine weitere hinzukommt, dann bitte gerne! Aber ich gebe dir insofern recht, dass auch der Joker - aus narrativer Sicht - einen Kern hat, einen "Character", der gleich bleibt. Egal, welche Erde#SoUndSo das auch ist, der Kern ist vorhanden - dieser Genotyp führt zu Phenotypen: Bunte Haare, Bemalung, 'Stimmungsschwankungen' ... der Rest, der gaaaaaanze Rest, ist nicht fest: Nicht das Alter, nicht die Haarfarbe, die Sexualität, nicht einmal das Geschlecht, denn mir fällt grad eine Interpretation ein, da ist der Joker weiblich (Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox). Aber das nur als Beispiel.

Wenn du den neuen Joker nicht magst: Das kann ich verstehen! Dir gefallen andere Interpretationen mehr, das ist nachvollziehbar. Aber den Kanon abzudeckeln und zu sagen, nee, hier kommt nichts mehr rein ... das wäre mir zu viel.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (24. September 2018)

Dieses Foto hat überhaupt keinen Stil. Ich würde mir lieber die Filme aus den 80er anschauen als den Schrott, der heutzutage präsentiert wird.


----------



## Rdrk710 (24. September 2018)

Naja, die Geschichte wiederholt sich. Der Joker sieht anders aus als bisher und viele Leute müssen gleich vorab den Film zerreißen


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Naja, die Geschichte wiederholt sich. Der Joker sieht anders aus als bisher und viele Leute müssen gleich vorab den Film zerreißen


... ich hoffe nicht, dass sich die Geschichte wiederholt. Denn dann wäre der Joker wirklich scheisse und würde zurecht zerrissen werden. 

Der Joker von Leto war einfach grottenschlecht, und das kommt von jemanden, der Suicide Squad gar nicht so verkehrt findet!


----------

